# Canon 1dx Portrait orientation exposure problem Issue Solved Was Just User Error



## Nazareth (Jan 25, 2013)

Hey Fellow 1DX folks,

I've got another possible issue with my Canon 1DX- I've been noticing lately that when I'm shooting in Manual mode, landscape orientation, the exposure indicator on the right of viewfinder works as it should and photos set for correct exposure come out correctly exposed, however, when I flip the camera to portrait mode (Note: It seems to only be happening when I flip it the opposite way that it's 'supposed' to flip ie: the controls end up on the bottom instead of the top like they would if you flipped it 'correctly/ to the portrait mode), that the exposure indicator kinda goes screwy and the shot will come out either way over exposed or underexposed (and I hadn't touched the exposure dial since flipping from landscape OT portrait for a shot that should be the same exact exposure setting- )

I've just noticed this in the last few days, and haven't tried it much in the other modes except for AV which seems just fine (as the camera sets the exposure automatically- it seems to work for both landscape and portrait as it should)

I'll have to test itm ore today, but I think in Manual mode the camera works as it should if I flip it to portrait the 'correct' way- the exposure doesn't change, and the shots come out as expected

Also of note is that I'm shooting in quite cold weather- however, I'm generally shooting from the car, or very shortly after getting out of the car when camera is still sort of warmish- Not sure if the cold is causing the issue, but it wouldn't seem so as the problem does happen in the car with heat on, and warm conditions

Also of note, this seems to have happened when shooting very bright high contrast scenes ie: edge of Forrest with direct sun on snow cover in front of trees (at least this is when I've noticed the issue- it may happen at other times too, I'll need a few days of testing to determine if it does or not-)

Has anyone heard about this being an issue? Or experienced it themselves? Do I perhaps have a setting in the camera wrong? I can't think of anything that might cause this issue i in the settings department- but then again, I'm not real familiar with all the various settings either-


----------



## Nazareth (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Canon 1dx Portrait orientation exposure problem*

nobody bought a Canon 1DX huh? 

The issue seems to only be happening on bright subjects like snow in direct sun, or meterign directly on light bulb- Could any 1DX users try this to see if they have similiar issue?


----------



## wockawocka (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Canon 1dx Portrait orientation exposure problem*

Well, what it 'could' be is this.

You can set the 1DX to move the AF point relative to the way it is held. Combine that with the fact that you can set the metering to the focus point (or not) then maybe these setting need investigating.

An easy way to test this would be reset the camera setting completely, or, point it at a white wall - filling the viewfinder, rotating the camera to see if the same thing happens. If it doesn't your settings are causing it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Canon 1dx Portrait orientation exposure problem*

Missed this thread, but that would be my guess - combo of AF point linked spot metering and orientation-linked AF point. 

As suggested, try resetting to defaults (write your current settings to a CF card first). 

I've not seen this issue, personally.


----------



## Nazareth (Jan 26, 2013)

*Re: Canon 1dx Portrait orientation exposure problem*

[[Combine that with the fact that you can set the metering to the focus point (or not) then maybe these setting need investigating.]]

Thanks Wockawocka- That maty be it- I don't remember ever changign that- but maybe that's what happened- kidna sounds liek that might be the case-

[[Missed this thread, but that would be my guess - combo of AF point linked spot metering and orientation-linked AF point.]]

Thanks Neuro- Now that this was brought to my attention, it does sound liek that is exactly what's goign on- I couldn't for thel ife of me imagine why it wasn't metering right- that sounds spot on-- I'll give this a try tonight and report back a bit later- gotta run right nowe- But I'll try it on soemthign bright liek lightbulb nextr to dark wood- see if thsi is the problem- sure does souind like that is exactly what;s going on

Thanks everyone-


----------



## Nazareth (Jan 27, 2013)

*Re: Canon 1dx Portrait orientation exposure problem*

Well i feel like a dope- it appears that this is exactly what was happening- I changed it back to center and now it seems to be meterign fine- I tested by focusing on a light bulb, in both orientations- works liek it should- I wasn't even aware that spot meterign could be changed- I had posted htis in another forum too, but noone suggested what you two folks did- This indeed fixed the issue- will try again tomorrow on direct sun on snow- see if everythign is fine- it should be fine- the light tests work liek htey should

Many thanks- Not used to my camera yet- lots to learn I guess-


----------

